# MythBusters 1/25/14 - Bad guide data?



## changk (Feb 20, 2002)

The show airing tonight ("Car Chase Chaos; Animal Antics") lists an Original Air Date of 9/16/2013 on both my TiVo and Zap2It.com. Since my Season Pass is set to record only new episodes, it was set to be skipped over and not recorded. I had to set a manual recording to ensure it'd get saved.


----------



## FrodoB (Jan 3, 2005)

Same here. Set to record at midnight. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Nonesuch (Aug 26, 2005)

Saw this too late, episode didn't record, looking at history it shows as "no longer in guide", with no upcoming showings.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Mine picked it up for some reason. I just checked, and it's set to "NEW" only so ???? Glad I got it, it was a pretty good one. For those of you who missed it, you can always download it from Amazon or the like for a couple of bucks.


----------



## dgstivo (Apr 17, 2001)

I had the same problem with the Season Pass not picking up the episode, but my good ol' TiVo recorded it anyway as a Suggestion, so I was able to watch it. :up:


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Hmm, maybe it'll be on On Demand. They seem to have fewer reruns (within the same week) than they used to.

But I'll still give a mini "hurray" that I was able to check my Tivo's guide data from my iPhone, check upcoming episodes.... and if it WERE run again, tell it to record right now.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

DirecTV's guide data hasn't populated past the generic descriptions for a number of episodes airing this Saturday.

Haven't they reran the previous week's episode prior to the new episode on Saturday in the past?

Going by Epguides, the episode in question was an anaired leftover from Season 13 (13-20), not even part of the current Season 14, which could explain the original air date problem.

FYI, the first two episodes of this season haven't aired yet either, they started with episode 14-3, the Star Wars Special.
http://epguides.com/MythBusters/

phox


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

I watched this episode in Comcast On Demand last night. Enjoyed it a lot.


----------

